# Shimano Starling Classix 2-4kg Rod



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

So I recently went to bcf after a fairly cheap but reasonable combo
was looking at a sedona reel and sonic pro rod, which at the time both of the bcf's I went 
to were all sold out (one of the reels the other of the rods!)

In my frustration at the time I thought stuff it I will buy something a bit more (bout $70!!) expensive.
I ended up with a sedona reel and a Starlo Classix 2-4kg rod which seemed to look like it would be quality;
bit of a flex and close inspection of guides etc.

Apart from the fact the rod is all in all very slack and for want of a better word 
floppy towards the tip I was happy enough.

Just on the weekend however had one of the rings in the guide at the very tip pop out
and quiet frankly Im a little peeved and will be taking it back ASAP

Sorry for the rant just a little furious 
Hugh


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

I haven't found them the best make, but you'll get your money back

Try a dropshot in stead


----------



## GaryD (Apr 7, 2012)

The sonic pro rods are slack in the tip also, they are more of a bait rod IMO. Pretty tough rods though.


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

Dru glad Im not the only one that thinks they are crap!

And thanks for the heads up GaryD appreciate it


----------



## rino88 (Sep 10, 2011)

I run a 1 - 3kg spin, 2 - 4kg spin and a 2 - 5kg baitcaster rod in the Starlo Stix range. For the money I believe they are spot on and I haven't had any problems. Take it back to BCF and swap it over or upgrade.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Honestly, $ for $ the drophot is much better.


----------



## Drew (Jan 24, 2012)

I prefer the Catana in that weight category... go on sale for around $50, and lots of guts as well as ability to flick small lures...


----------



## Shuggy22 (Sep 14, 2012)

A late reply i know but just thought id let you all 
know that they werent wanting to refund or swap for a different rod 
but they did replace it with another, this time a 1-3kg rod as they 
were all out of the 2-4kg, which i was happy about.
New rod is alot less 'slack' and lighter all round with a bit shorter butt 
which i much prefer.
cheers all

Hugh


----------

